# Ugh - tank not perfectly level



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I just setup my 46 gallon bow (salt water) and I used a level that apparently is a little off (borrowed my neighbors after the fact). I have less than 1/4 inch difference from left to right and about 1/4" difference front to back on one side. The tank is setup on a carpet.

I know I have to fix the problem.. but how long can this wait? I am dead to the world right now and really don't feel like breaking everything down at the moment. How big of a deal is this short term?

Also... any ideas on how to correct this without breaking everything down? Is there a chance that this settles itself somewhat due to the tank being on the carpet?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

NC Frank said:


> I just setup my 46 gallon bow (salt water) and I used a level that apparently is a little off (borrowed my neighbors after the fact). I have less than 1/4 inch difference from left to right and about 1/4" difference front to back on one side. The tank is setup on a carpet.
> 
> I know I have to fix the problem.. but how long can this wait? I am dead to the world right now and really don't feel like breaking everything down at the moment. How big of a deal is this short term?
> 
> ...


I will probably break it down tonight and level it again (have to wait until my wife gets home from work and can watch our son). Kind of scared of hammering some wood shims under the tank while it is full (tempered glass and lots of base and live rock scare me). 

will check this thread for last minute suggestions.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the same problem and a 45 gal hex. Mine is even worse with at least 1/2" difference in the water level back to front. 

It's been that way since Feb. so don't panic. I can't imagine that there would be enough stress on the tank to crack or leak for a few days.

Having said that, I would err on the side of caution and fix as soon as you have some energy. It would be a tough lesson to learn huh??

I'm still waiting for my bf to fix (since he insisted it was ok to begin with when setting it up). 

Good luck.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

That is good to hear. I think I am going to drain half the water or so tonight and the rest when I get home from work tomorrow with the live rock and just level it off with only the stand in the tank.

This is my mixed salt water so I don't want to waste 40+ gallons


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I took out 33 gallons of water and about 20 pounds of the rock. Considering the water level was 2" below surface to begin with I think I am good shape until I can address it.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea, I think you are good for now. It's a pain to fix I know. I have a 150 gal I just had to relevel. Even with all the water out it still weighed 700lbs or more and I could not even budge it. I had to use a pry bar and pry it away from the wall some more. It was sitting on the little carpet keeper strip under the carpet . Now it is 100% level. Ahhh peace of mind, gotta love it! I have had tanks that were not level before and never had one leak or crack. But you always have some sort of problem with it because the filters can't pick up the water right or some other problem.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

rsheets said:


> Yea, I think you are good for now. It's a pain to fix I know. I have a 150 gal I just had to relevel. Even with all the water out it still weighed 700lbs or more and I could not even budge it. I had to use a pry bar and pry it away from the wall some more. It was sitting on the little carpet keeper strip under the carpet . Now it is 100% level. Ahhh peace of mind, gotta love it! I have had tanks that were not level before and never had one leak or crack. But you always have some sort of problem with it because the filters can't pick up the water right or some other problem.


What I am afraid of (because of the carpet and wood shims) is that once done leveling the tank might settle a little off due to the carpet.

150 gallons... that must have been a picnic


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Have done same with wood shims and carpet. Have found that if one end ,or one side was low before,, That leaving it a tad high with regards to level, often works out when tank settles into the carpet. Obviously,, if one side is high,or high from front to back,, then you want to place the shims on the low end. But rathert than seeking level,, make the former low end just a hair high. I also try and use longer shims as opposed to pieces. This allows weight to be placed on larger surface rather than at one small point.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea, couldn't sleep that night! Have fun leveling yours.



NC Frank said:


> What I am afraid of (because of the carpet and wood shims) is that once done leveling the tank might settle a little off due to the carpet.
> 
> 150 gallons... that must have been a picnic


----------



## Major25 (Nov 23, 2009)

My tank that I just set up last week is off by about 1/2 inch from side to side, and maybe 1/4 inch front to back, too. I figure that I should get it leveled out pretty soon, but is there really a reasonably good chance for the tank to spring a leak or crack like this?


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Major25 said:


> My tank that I just set up last week is off by about 1/2 inch from side to side, and maybe 1/4 inch front to back, too. I figure that I should get it leveled out pretty soon, but is there really a reasonably good chance for the tank to spring a leak or crack like this?


I wouldn't say it is a good chance... but I would err on the side of caution and get it fixed sooner rather than later. I am fixing mine tomorrow night. I took out about 20 pounds of the live rock and 33 gallons of water. At most there is 40 pounds of sand, 7 gallons of water and 20 pounds of rock left. I didn't want to chance it. Figured I would be safe for now if I removed a majority of the weight.


----------

